# DisplayPort-Switch



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Funktioniert der Betrieb von DisplayPort-Switch in Kombination mit G-sync problemlos im Alltag?

Ist ein bestimmter empfehlenswert?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (13. Oktober 2017)

Abhängig vom Switch und den verwendeten Geräten funktioniert es problemlos oder garnicht.

Meine Erfahrung mit einem Aten CS1942, mit dem ich ursprünglich einen 27" 2560x1440 und einen Full HD Monitor umschalten wollte, ist sehr durchwachsen (und das an drei nahezu identischen Konfigurationen in der Firma). Derzeit hängt nur der 27" Monitor am Switch und die Umschaltung zwischen Laptop (Win 7) und Workstation (Win 7) funktioneirt zur Workstation immer problelos. Die Umschaltung zum Laptop funktioniert meist, manchmal initialisiert sich der Grafiktreiber des Laptop neu und machmal klappt es garnicht. Dann hilft nur wildes Hin- und Herschalten oder ein Reset des Switch.

Da die Workstation leider nur einen DP und kein DVI hat (aber HDMI ist ja so prickelnd toll), wollte ich ursprünglich den FullHD Monitor nur am Laptop nutzen und per Switch beim Umschalten deaktivieren. Das hat mit dem Umschalten aber nie funktioniert.

Alles zusammen ist das m.M.n. ein Armutszeugnis. Zu Hause funktioniert die Umschaltung mit einem alten Aten DualLink DVI Switch (nur ein 27" Monitor) seit jahren problemlos (der Laptop hängt per DP->DualLink DVI Umsetzer am Switch). Genauso funktionierte es früher mit einem Aten 2x DVI Switch (2*1920x1200 an zwei PCs) immer problemlos.

Ob das Problem nun am Laptop oder dem Switch liegt, weiss ich nicht und es ist mir, wenn ich ehrlich bin, auch vollkommen egal. Mal sehen, was der Kollege mit dem Win10 Laptop demnächst berichtet.

Ich hoffe, dass mein DualLink DVI Switch noch genauso lange hält wie der Monitor (hoffentlioch noch viiieeeele Jahre), um diesen Mist irgendwie zu umgehen. Einen Switch, der 5K-Monitore beherrscht, hatte ich vor ein paar Monaten noch nicht einmal gefunden, aktuell gibt es wohl noch nicht einmal 5K Montore auf dem freien Markt. Zum Glück gibt es wenigstens noch ein paar 30" Monitore mit 2560x1600, teils sogar mit DVI.

Wenn dann bei Dir u.U. noch >= 120Hz oder UHD hinzu kommt, musst Du wohl selber testen, was funktioneirt. Ich würde, trotz der eher negativen Erfahrung mit dem Aten 2x DP Switch, wieder einen Switch Aten testen. Allerdings nur per online-Kauf von einem seriösen, deutschen Händler, der ihn garantiert auch zurück nimmt, wenn der Switch nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort.

HDMI-Switch hab ich selber zwei und die funktionieren beide problemlos.

Mein Problem ist das mein neuer Monitor (Asus PG278QR) G-Sync nur auf dem DisplayPort unterstützt und ich zwei Rechner habe auf denen ich zocke.

Einen der beiden Rechner an den HDMI des Monitors anzuschließen ist aufgrund Auflösungs- und Herzbeschränkungen auch sinnbefreit.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es irgendeinen DP-Switch gibt, der bei 2560x1440 auch noch GSync unterstützt. Das wäre aber schon eine überaus wichtige Info in der Ausgangsfrage gewesen. Je höher die Anforderungen an den Switch, um so geringer ist auch die Auswahl.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

@fotoman:
Danke für den Hinweis > hab die G-Sync-Info im ersten Beitrag eingefügt.


----------



## foldinghomealone (13. Oktober 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist das mein neuer Monitor (Asus PG278QR) G-Sync nur auf dem DisplayPort unterstützt und ich zwei Rechner habe auf denen ich zocke.



Sorry, dass ich nichts beitragen kann, aber wieso zockst du von zwei Rechnern aus? Was kann der eine was der andere nicht kann, so dass zwei Rechner notwendig sind?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich nichts beitragen kann, aber wieso zockst du von zwei Rechnern aus? Was kann der eine was der andere nicht kann, so dass zwei Rechner notwendig sind?


Weil der eine mein Faltserver ist und ich diesen nur zum Zocken verwende wen mein 1090T-Rechner von der Leistung her nicht reicht.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. Oktober 2017)

In den Spezifikationen steht nichts von Gsync und der Switch unterstützt nur DP 1.1 
Ich kenn mich nicht aus, und weiß nicht, welche Frequenz DP 1.1  unterstützt.
Tripplite B004DPUA2K

Zumindest in Amazon gibt es eine Bemerkung, dass Gsync funktionieren solle:
Customer Review



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Weil der eine mein Faltserver ist und ich diesen nur zum Zocken verwende wen mein 1090T-Rechner von der Leistung her nicht reicht.


Immer diese verrückten Falter...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mich einwenig umgeschaut, Switch mit DP 1.2a gibt es.

Momentan hänge ich bei folgenden zwei Modellen:
Delock Produkte 87697 Delock Displayport 1.2 Switch 2 x Displayport in > 1 x Displayport out 4K
2-Port USB DisplayPort/Audio KVM Switch (4K unterstutzt und Kabel enthalten) - CS782DP, ATEN KVM-Switches fur den Schreibtisch




foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Immer diese verrückten Falter...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. November 2017)

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mir den zugelegt:
Delock Produkte 87697 Delock Displayport 1.2 Switch 2 x Displayport in > 1 x Displayport out 4K


Positivpunkte:
- Funktioniert problemlos in Kombination mit WQHD, G-Sync und 144Hz. 


Neutrale Punkte:
- Es liegen keine Displayport-Kabel bei > müssen dazubestellt, war mir  aber auch ganz recht da ich ein 1m, 2m und ein 3m Kabel brauchte. 
- Ausrichtung der Signal-Eingansanzeige (Host 1 bzw. Host 2) ist für mich auf der falschen Seite da der Faltrechner rechts auf dem Schreibtisch steht und ich so zwei Schlaufen mit den Kabel legen musste und diese sehen zu können.


Negativpunkte:
- Wie heutzutage üblich ist das Neztteilkabel sehr kurz (bei mir gehts ohne Verlängerung aber da wird sicher der eine oder andere fluchen).
- Obwohl das Grundgerät selber klein ist, wird der Platzbedarf mit angeschlossen Kabel ordentlich gross > alle Anschlüsse auf eine Seite wie bei einem Netzwerkswitch wäre deutlich platzsparender.


----------

